# rv roof



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

hi all...the roof of our rv looks like it needs a lick of paint,black bits showing through maybe down to birds or sap from tree's is there any special paint for this job ie solar, rubber ect. any info would be grateful


----------



## 88831 (May 9, 2005)

why not try a none slip paint, the sort used on fibreglass boats(there is a very pale blue one)which would help to keep it cool.go to a chandler or /boat yard.dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Be very careful what you put on it, it all depends on what your roof is finished with as to what you can use on it. If you have an existing rubber membrane you need to use a product designed for the purpose as products meant for other surfaces will react and cause damage. If you have an aluminium roof you can use a purpose built paint to tart it up, alternatively you can seal it with a special paint on sealant which dries to form a rubber membrane which will be good for many years use. We have used all sorts of products over the years of which there are many. There are also very effective cleaners on the market which will remove the sap and bird droppings, best used before you start re-finishing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Be very careful what you put on it, it all depends on what your roof is finished with as to what you can use on it. If you have an existing rubber membrane you need to use a product designed for the purpose as products meant for other surfaces will react and cause damage. If you have an aluminium roof you can use a purpose built paint to tart it up, alternatively you can seal it with a special paint on sealant which dries to form a rubber membrane which will be good for many years use. We have used all sorts of products over the years of which there are many. There are also very effective cleaners on the market which will remove the sap and bird droppings, best used before you start re-finishing.


the roof does not leak and is rubber constuction just looks a bit messy thats all


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

This roof was pretty grubby before we tackled it with Camco Rubber Roof cleaner


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda
If I bring my RV over will you tackle my roof????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Linda
> If I bring my RV over will you tackle my roof????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Sure something could be arranged for a small fee :lol: We spent all yesterday valeting this one, hence didn't make it over to Warwick... (turned out nicely though if I do say so myself, and that awning cleaner works a treat too!). It doesn't stop at the roof, all the muck and dirt runs down and makes a nice mess of the rest of the vehicle so the whole lot has to be done. Thankfully this is the baby one so only took half a day to do it properly....doing the 30 footer next weekend (weather permitting!) :roll:


----------

